# My recent stay in the Lake District/hotel recommendation



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Sometimes internet forums can become places to complain about bad service/experiences, so I thought I'd share a recent positive experience.

If you're searching for a good hotel to stay at in the Lake District, I have the perfect recommendation:.

I stayed here for a weekend a couple of weeks back. From the moment I stepped in the door, it felt like home. You walk in through the most wonderful solid wood door into a comfortable armchair-strewn lobby with a lovely fireplace in the corner. Papers and a chessboard add to the feeling of walking into someone's sitting room. The receptionist came out from behind the reception desk to welcome us and was pleasant, helpful and charming without being overfamiliar (this was a recurring theme with all the very well-trained staff and was wonderfully refreshing). The rooms are charmingly decorated and the two rooms that me and my friend got were large, comfortable, with beautiful expansive views of Lake Windermere. Little touches like a selection of classical music for room's CD player, some genuinely interesting magazines/coffee-table style books and a full decanter of sherry added to the impression of coming home rather than visiting a hotel.

Dinner is a real treat in this hotel (as it should be with its Michelin star). Cocktails and canapes in one of the hotel's lounges, one of which is a decently-stocked library, followed by a marvellous dinner (we chose the excellent tasting menu). The wine cellar is not vast but is fairly extensive and very well-chosen! The 1o cru Nuits-St George we chose could have done with a trifle more airing before serving, but that's a minor quibble. On balance, I think the restaurant deserves its Michelin star, but only just. It's very good, but some of the dishes brought a sense of slight deja-vu from other similar quality restaurants (for instance one of the appetisers was almost exactly the same as a dish at Whatley Manor). Still, the preparation and presentation was very solid throughout. With a trifle extra imagination, it would be more complete. Special mention for the cheeses which are uniformly superb!

Holbeck is also perfectly situated for exploring the Lake District (Ambleside, Keswick, Grasmere all within a short drive - make sure you pick up some Grasmere Gingerbread!) and anyone who's visited the area knows how beautiful it can be. We were lucky enough to have some of those half-sunny/half-cloudy days which add a sense of drama to the landscape. There's also a reasonably priced boat hire place 5 minutes from the hotel. And if it's a rainy day, do try the hotel's spa. Most relaxing!

A lovely stay, made more so by the hotel's "country house" ambience and its charming staff.

Sartorial standards amongst the other guests wasn't bad either - I think everyone wore jacket and tie at dinner and the ladies present were all appropriately attired. The intimate nature of the dining room, combined with the high quality serving staff and the food means it's also one of the few places I think you could get away with dressing up in black tie at dinner if there were a few of you in your party, without attracting a negative/bemused looks from others present. In fact I think some of the other diners would be cursing not having the guts to join you.:icon_smile_big:


----------

